# Best Value IPod



## Puritanhead (Jul 23, 2006)

Before I go off-line when I move away, I want to download sermons by the truckload to an IPod, which I do not presently own. Anyhow, I was wondering what the best value IPOD was, and which ones have an exorbitant amount of storage space.

[Edited on 7-23-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## beej6 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm waiting for a refurbished iPod from Apple - not the latest and greatest, 20GB click wheel (no video) for $169, including a free Dock Connector. And yeah, figure on at least $100 more for accessories: an FM transmitter for your car, car or AC charger, etc.

I finally caved and bought one so I could place an audio Bible on it, along with music and maybe my daily calendar.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 24, 2006)

/me feels affection to my 30GB iPod video! 

I only spent about $55 for accessories by only getting a generic branded leather case for about $30 and a RCA hook-up cable that plugs directly into my truck stereo for about $25. It has been a real blessing to me and I've learned a whole bunch, Praise God! iPod is a worthy investment, in my opinion.


----------



## srhoades (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the 60gig and love it. When I bought mine they did not have refurbished video ipods, now they do.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...woa/wo/0.RSLID?mco=E60A57E5&nclm=SpecialDeals


----------

